# 2016 Tarmac Sworks fluo red paint warning.



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been informed that the 2016 Tarmac Sworks comes with an extra label that warns about the fluo red paint. It supposedly says the paint will fade if exposed to the sun in the long term. Yeah because we usually ride at night, right ? So the very same bike comes at 1200 Euro more over the 2015 one but it has a lousy paint. Ok it may just be another "we told you that" thing to avoid frame replacement but holy crap..
I really don't know what happened to the guys in Morgan Hill but ehi,if there's still people willing to pay for that more power to them..


----------



## Brypro91 (Nov 10, 2011)

nothing new, this is from 2011


http://service.specialized.com/asc/Content/Tech%20Pubs/Technical%20Bulletins/TB0335_revA.pdf


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/contacted-specialized-directly-about-fade-red-paint-260084.html


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Brypro91 said:


> nothing new, this is from 2011
> 
> 
> http://service.specialized.com/asc/Content/Tech%20Pubs/Technical%20Bulletins/TB0335_revA.pdf
> ...


Uh,ok..I apologize. It did not come with my 2014 Epic Marathon..


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

A good body of mine is riding a 2015 SWorks Venge... Rocket Red. Built it up about a month ago with probably 1000 miles on it now. No signs of fading and plenty of sunny NJ and Florida miles.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

A buddy of mine has a red Tarmac. It's pink in areas now. It's a few years old, maybe 4 years old now. It's fading for sure and it's the sun for sure. Mainly the tops of the tubes. They won't do anything at all for him. He and I are probably going to sand it down over the winter.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

TricrossRich said:


> A good body of mine is riding a 2015 SWorks Venge... Rocket Red. *Built it up about a month ago with probably 1000 miles on it now.* No signs of fading and plenty of sunny NJ and Florida miles.


See below: 



Devastazione said:


> I've been informed that the 2016 Tarmac Sworks comes with an extra label that warns about the fluo red paint. It supposedly says the paint will fade *if exposed to the sun in the long term. *


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

The same thing happens to cars. There's nothing to do about it.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Nothing new here.


----------



## bj.bonnette (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the same paint on my crave sl mountain bike. It looks great, yes the paint can change and add character. If you are looking for a garage queen don't but it. If you are looking for Bauler super pro awesome bike. Buy it.


----------



## Sides (Sep 2, 2013)

All paint fades with age. The lighter the color the faster it fades. There really is nothing that can be done about it. It is from the UV rays from the sun. It happens so slowly, you won't notice.


----------

